# ASUS GEFORCE FX5200 FOR SALE



## Shotgun (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi All,

I am selling my ASUS Geforce FX5200 128 MB DDR graphics card. If you are interested in buying, pleasee visit ASUS FX5200 sale@Baazee. 
Reason for selling - I have a MSI FX5600 256MB DDR as well. This ASUS card was gifted to me. So I am selling it a low price of 6800/-. You can PM me, if you are interested

TIA
Shotgun


----------



## Shotgun (Nov 22, 2003)

Here is the updated link...ASUS FX5200 128 MB DDR


----------



## Arachnid (Dec 22, 2003)

Dude! you really gotta change that price tag!!! You can get the card now for 5000!!!
If you really want to get rid of it then take the price down south and if theres bundled software, then let people know!. You gotta sell it right.....just right!


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 23, 2003)

i too inquired abt this card the vendor was giving it to me 4500 bucks 
in mumbai here lamington road


----------



## Shotgun (Dec 30, 2003)

Guys please check the date of the post.. that was 45 days back...Now the rate of Asus FX5200 128 MB DDR with TV out is 6.4~6.5K.  I checked the price in Pune. You can get a XFX FX5200 for 5.2~5.4K. 

For 4.7K, I think you will be getting XFX FX5200 64MB.

I can give mine Asus card for 5.9K. Its definetely worth the price. Much better than the XFX one - anyone will agree on this.

Interested ones can PM me.


----------



## akshayt (Dec 30, 2003)

*Corrections are here!*

It is possible to get a Asus fx 5200 8x(bundled with 3 games) for between 5-5.5k.
It's even possible to get a radeon 9200 128mb for 4800.
All these prices are from Nehru Place,New Delhi.
According to the tests conduted by Digit a XFX 64mb fx 5200 beats 128mb Asus fx 5200(Asus is loosing its Brand).See Digit October issue.


----------



## Diablo (Jan 1, 2004)

*Asus FX5200 128 MB DDR with TV out*

Hi,

Can anyone please tell me where in Pune can I buy Asus FX5200 128 MB DDR with TV out and also its approx. price as on date ? 
I have tried couple of dealers but none had it. 

Thankx,
Diablo.


----------



## Shotgun (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Corrections are here!*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> It is possible to get a Asus fx 5200 8x(bundled with 3 games) for between 5-5.5k.
> It's even possible to get a radeon 9200 128mb for 4800.
> All these prices are from Nehru Place,New Delhi.
> According to the tests conduted by Digit a XFX 64mb fx 5200 beats 128mb Asus fx 5200(Asus is loosing its Brand).See Digit October issue.



you will get a 64 MB one for 5.3k, i checked it here in mysore..

9200 is DX8.1 card also at such low price you will get a SE model..which has the memory bus of 64 bit...

Asus is the best brand around in mobo and graphics card...
check the chip review.. 
in digit reviews for low end cards, price is given higher importance..


----------

